# Best way to...



## sarahbella (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I have a wonderful little hedgehog who is currently living in a plastic bin...(which is all wonderfully ventalated with a good amount of room cuz he has 2...with a tube connecting them) And I was just wondering what is the best way to keep him warm.

Currently I am using a space heater that is pointed in the direction of his cage but not directly at his cage (I didn't think that would be good for him or the plastic)...but I don't really like this set up.

Could the plastic handle a heating pad? Or another better solution?

Eventually... in a month or so, me and my brother are going to make him a much better cage. We have to put our heads together and figure out the best solution for me and my hedgie.

Thanks so much for any suggestions that you have.

Happy St. Patty's Day!

Sarah


----------



## sarahbella (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh...and here is a pic of me and my hedgie Sniffles


----------

